# Forum based adventure/comic?



## Tuna (Oct 11, 2017)

I've been reading forum based comics for a few months now and I've really came to love the genre. For those who don't know, they are similar to forum based roleplay except it's usually one person who posts artwork/pages and readers give command-like suggestions after every page for what should happen next. Best known example might be early Homestuck, but there are many more places where these exsist, personally I'm most familiar with eagle-time forums.

Now, I'm wondering could this kind of thing be hosted here on FA forums and in which category would it go, because a. it seems like very fun thing to do and b. I just want to see what could come out of cluster of silly ideas like that.


----------

